# PDCA/RRP Survey



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

PDCA wants to hear from you.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Just took it.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

same here, I wonder what they are going to do with this info? I would bet that 90% of the contractors that fill this out will say that most of their customers have never heard of it.

Pat


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Chris -
Took it but was unable to answer questions 9 and 10 about losing business to non RRP based paint complient firms. Suspect I have but no way of actually knowing if I have or not. 

Many of my customers have heard about it but know nothing specific.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I responded to the survey. When asked for comments at the end I jumped up on my box gave it like I see it. After word I read there letter to the EPA. They hit on everything I had said.:thumbsup: The only thing I missed was that homeowners are not held responsible just like the contractor is. If they hire a contractor that doesn't fallow the RRP regulations they should be held responsible financially as well.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Oooops,
It's only for painting contractors. 

I answered the first question honestly thinking there would be a chance to include paperhangers or other industry related fields that are affected by the RRP rule. I hit "Next" and got a terse, "Thank you for completing the PDCA RRP Survey."


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Oooops,
> It's only for painting contractors.
> 
> I answered the first question honestly thinking there would be a chance to include paperhangers or other industry related fields that are affected by the RRP rule. I hit "Next" and got a terse, "Thank you for completing the PDCA RRP Survey."


So... how'd it feel to be abruptly shut down... huh...huh?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I took it, and added my 2 cents at the end too.

(I trust they weren't kidding about me being anonymous)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> So... how'd it feel to be abruptly shut down... huh...huh?


WHAT, you don't think I have taken a lot of cold showers in my long and frustrated life?

Sheeeet, I'm even being abruptly shut down in my DREAMS now a days!!!!!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> WHAT, you don't think I have taken a lot of cold showers in my long and frustrated life?
> 
> Sheeeet, I'm even being abruptly shut down in my DREAMS now a days!!!!!


You do know they have medication for that now don't you?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I talk to my doc about it, prescribed me some pills. but I think I got worse. After fours hours in an ice bath, I STILL had to go to the ER

I was supposed to take the BLUE pills, right?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> I talk to my doc about it, prescribed me some pills. but I think I got worse. After fours hours in an ice bath, I STILL had to go to the ER
> 
> I was supposed to take the BLUE pills, right?


Your avatar becomes much more disturbing when viewed in the context of these posts.:shutup:


----------



## Brandt Domas (Jun 29, 2009)

*National Survey for Painting & Decorating Pros*

DaArch, I'm sorry about the previous settings that took you to the end of the survey. Due to your comments, I changed the wording a few places to identify the decorative side of our industry. 

My thanks to everyone who has already taken the survey. We need a lot of help in getting more painting, paperhanging and decorative painting pros to become involved and take the survey.

There are also some great resources on the site such as the EPA RRP Related Citation that will provide you with some valuable insight. Read the letter to the EPA, contact your elected officials to let them know how the rules impact your business and if you know or suspect your business is negatively impacted by the non certified and underground.

The existing rules and the EPA's want to expand the rules are of great importance and of impact to our industry.

Thank you!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Brandt Domas said:


> DaArch, I'm sorry about the previous settings that took you to the end of the survey. Due to your comments, I changed the wording a few places to identify the decorative side of our industry.


DAMN, that's the first time anyone has listened to me. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> DAMN, that's the first time anyone has listened to me. :thumbup:


Probably the last, remember it well:whistling2:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Brandt for responding, your work on this is appreciated!


----------



## Brandt Domas (Jun 29, 2009)

*National RRP Survey For Whole Painting & Decorating Industry*



daArch said:


> Oooops,
> It's only for painting contractors.
> 
> I answered the first question honestly thinking there would be a chance to include paperhangers or other industry related fields that are affected by the RRP rule. I hit "Next" and got a terse, "Thank you for completing the PDCA RRP Survey."


Sorry about that DaArch. My mistake. Thanks to your comments, I did a little editing to the intro and that question that I hope will keep all of our industry related, i.e., painting and decorating contractors and business owners involved.

Thank you


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting that RCP and thanks Brandt! Wish I was heading out to Vegas this year. Will miss you guys!


----------

